# Who is the oldest and the youngest LJ?



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I was reading Scotman post telling us of his birthday. 
It prompted these questions:

Who is the youngest and who is the oldest LJ?

I was 60 years old last January.
Bert


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Grizz is 102 but I'm just judging by the beard. 8)


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

im 14


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

She told me she was twenty on the telephone! I thought she meant her age but she meant twenty stone? or 280 pounds LOL Alistair
PS Jagwah that's unfair my sister has a handsome manly beard. and she's two days older than Santa claus.LOL


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

shopguryl: how many times before have you been 21?
My mother at age 60 or so started to reverse the numbers, 62 becoming 26.
Bert


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

a1Jim


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

kosta if you're 14 you are very good at woodworking for your age.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

they say your only as old as the woman your feeling so i guess i might be older LOL …..............


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Then i guess i,m 10 years younger now


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

b2rtch- That will work fine until she is 67…LOL
I'm getting older in body, but younger at heart. How's that ?

Lisa


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Lisa Like a good bottle of red huni we get better with age


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

That guy to the left is about 35 years older this year. Hey b2rtch, at your age, you may want to slow down buying a bunch of surplus materials, lol.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

42…...............I think?


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

The Rule *David* is if you can still get wood you can't die. So *b2rtch* get all the wood you want.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

67 but whos counting?


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm forty-something.

Forty-eleven, to be exact..


----------



## MRBILL (Aug 15, 2007)

Some times I feel 20 again and sometimes I feel 80. Actually I was 66 in October.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I wish I was 20 years younger, BUT, still retired.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

It's not too bad being 46, BUT, wish I could retire.
Amen Karson !!

Lisa


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I just celebrated the 24th anniversary of my 39th birthday. Alistair is just a pup!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I wish I was as young at heart as David( Patron) Hey Bob you know Grizz isn't a day over 101.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

It's all that sawdust. Must act like a preservative. He must snort that stuff.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

16 right here. I know there are a few younger than me though


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey i just trimmed it…im now 95…, it was for the santa job…they said this other guy named bob, who could climb ladders in a dress won out,,,they said he was 104…and they said he needed a bra…so i was totaly out…..im just 53…life is good…


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm a natural Dude. Who needs a bra when you got duct tape.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

Im only 18
But mentally I am a crotchedy old man haha


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

My wife says I act like I'm 14, my knees feel like they're 60, but my birth certificate says I'm 47. I'm not sure which one to believe.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Bert,

If I were guessing, I'd say Kosta was the youngest, and Stefang was the oldest….. lol lol lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm old enough to know better but too young to resist! Remember, it's not the age, it's the mileage. I see it's time for my oil change!

Rick, you might add 'expensive' to your signature comment.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Can we use the shellac formula??? 

When you are younger you get blamed for crimes you never committed and when you're older you begin to get credit for virtues you never possessed. It evens itself out. * I. F. Stone


----------



## scroller999 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm 78 and going strong so I hope you all live to be 100 and I never die, LOL.

Mike


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

It would not be fair for me to Comment on my Chronlogical Age (Which means next to Nothing).

I was born on February The 29th. So! I'm a *"Leap Year Baby"* and as the *"LAW"* says I have the Right to Divide my Chronological Age by 4! *HINT:* I just got my Drivers Licence!! *HEEEHAWWW!!!*

In any event, I tend to ive by *......"Aging Is Compulsory. Growing Old, Is Optional."*

Okay! I'm gonna go and see if "Dad" will let me borrow the Car.* Got A HOT Date tonight!! ;-}*

*Little Ricky*


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

teenagewoodworker, Your work and knowledge is vastly beyond your years! I will be watching you on PBS soon!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm 16 with a *good* few years experience…well thats how I feel


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well cher if they were any much better, we would be standing in line for a date…...


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I am plenty-nine!


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

I am as old as my tounge and a little older than my teeth …

The great thing is that this site works for people of all ages!


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

My wife says she's 29 plus shipping and handling.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*If I was a tree, I'd have 78 rings.*


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Dick if i was a tree they wood of cut me down years ago LOL…........


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

This is for you *Andy* many a good tune played on an old fiddle.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I was going to reveal my age or birth date, but unfortunately I can't seem to remember, all I recall is that it was some time after the Titanic sank.
At least I don't lie about my age! lol


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

You're as young as you feel I feel fine and hope to live a while yet.I have too much to do to die yet besides I need to get to properly know my young one year old Grandson LOL Alistair


----------



## cbMerlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Young enough to pull a 17 hour shift yesterday, old enough to feel every minute of it today!


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

Over 60, less than 70. Not the oldest, and certainly not the youngest.


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 4, 2010)

Ive been 21 twice plus about 5 years. that's funny jaqwah plus shipping and handling.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Growing older - but not up - My thanks to Jimmy Buffett for that (I am not sure of the original quotation).

I know there are older members here then myself, as we have several fully retired hobbyist (I am almost there myself).

We also have some younger folks here as discussed above. I bet Martin could give us an average age on the site. My bet is that the average is 30 - 40ish.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

@reggiek That's interesting. My bet would be the average age would be 50 -60 ish.


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi all. 60 years young and loveing it.Enjoy.


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

Good grief! I thought I was a middle age woodworker among this group - until I read the above 52 replies. I'm a bit over three months short of eighty.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Young enough that I can still play hockey, old enough so I can't play on three teams anymore..


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

age… I think I got the bug for woodworking when the guy down the road was building a boat to put some animals in. ; )


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

kindlingmaker…that wood make you a Noah it all wood worker…oh am i good or what….lol…


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

i'm the opposite of thatwoodworkingguy.

I am a crotchedy old man 
But mentally I'm only 18 haha

turned 59 last week
russv


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am proud to say that I am indeed 21…..(With 24 years experience)!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i forget ,
but i do have allot of ages 
in the sawdust pile .

hey , wow ,

this one says 34 !


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

The body is 52, the mind is a lot younger.

Martyn


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

I was carded on Friday! it's been 21 years of legal drinking, so that felt pretty good!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Reality check: Karson is surely the oldest. He cut down an apple tree and milled some stock from it, luckily the felling didn't hurt the folks standing underneath -Adam and Eve.


----------



## Matthewrbl (Apr 23, 2009)

im 16


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Roger: I told you that in private. It wasn't supposed to be shared. I snuck into the garden without anyone seeing me.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow…does 37 put me in the young crowd? Wait…how many more years do I have to work….sigh… Come on Lotto!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm 29 point 28. My mom used to say she was 29, even after my youngest brother, who is 11 years my junior, turned 30. So, I told her just put in a decimal point and add the years after 29 there.

Oh, and Triumph1? Those years will pass faster than you might think. I still feel like I did when I was 30. But, I know I'm getting slower and weaker.


----------

